# First Prof Ahead N I Have Done Nothing



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey.. my prof is from 13th of oct inshaallah.. I seriously need help :'( days are less n I have to study alot. By now I have mostly studied by short books or notes etc but now for prof I want to go in details of everything. I have these books
Lasts anatomy, guyton n brs + dr inam notes for physio, embryo frm langman. Histo frm manual n firdous. N biochm from harpers+ satya.. now plz guide me as soon as possible . How to do everything


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> Hey.. my prof is from 13th of oct inshaallah.. I seriously need help :'( days are less n I have to study alot. By now I have mostly studied by short books or notes etc but now for prof I want to go in details of everything. I have these books
> Lasts anatomy, guyton n brs + dr inam notes for physio, embryo frm langman. Histo frm manual n firdous. N biochm from harpers+ satya.. now plz guide me as soon as possible . How to do everything


2 units of Physiology everyday, a substage of anatomy per day with a bit of Histology, General Anatomy or embryology, and biochemistry, can't say anything about that since I am in BDS.


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

how to do everything ? (hahaha nice question) All u have to do is ........ Eat, sleep, study, ignore internet reqeat : Eat, sleep, study Eat, sleep, study


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hahaha nice formula  by the way in which year you are and which college?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

i have done my fsc ... and want to get admission in AMC ... plz hina pray for me .. wanna go to AMC


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Going to amc is a matter of luck. Well u will inshaallah.. stay connected with Allah and you will achieve ur goal.


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm.. but if ...agar admission ni hua. abu says... rmc ..why u dropped ur amc seat. ?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> Going to amc is a matter of luck. Well u will inshaallah.. stay connected with Allah and you will achieve ur goal.


Just give the books a quick read! Do not try to cram! As they are so lengthy! 
Still focus on notes and the PowerPoint slides... I don't know much about the pattern of UHS's papers but as far as my experience is concerned papers comes mainly from the slides/past papers/notes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

My father wanted me to join amc but drs in family n everyone advised me to join rmc.. in rmc's hospitals drs are able to learn more.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks a ton


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> My father wanted me to join amc but drs in family n everyone advised me to join rmc.. in rmc's hospitals drs are able to learn more.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks a ton


Different people! Different opinions!
Anyhow AMC is way better then RMC. According to rankings and academic system.
And also according to me  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

RDX ... plz leave ...she is a mature girls.... she know whats best for her ... you are hurting her.... plz leave


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Zarmeen khan said:


> RDX ... plz leave ...she is a mature girls.... she know whats best for her ... you are hurting her.... plz leave


-.- this reply of yours shows your maturity btw. 
I'm just giving my opinion, not trying to hurt her.

i think you are new to this forum! So please don't try to be a moderator. You have no right to oder me to leave! Be in limits.
If you are not liking my opinion then please ignore it or better come up with your so called 'mature opinion'. 
Enough..!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg :speechless:

- - - Updated - - -

RDX! What are u studying ?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

sorry ... RDX.... :'( ... but i thick ur post hurts me ... again sorry


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Zarmeen khan said:


> sorry ... RDX.... :'( ... but i thick ur post hurts me ... again sorry


No problem..!! Just be careful with your word. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

well ... nabeel. RDX Sounds cool....


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Zarmeen khan said:


> well ... nabeel. RDX Sounds cool....


Haha  Thank you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Zarmeen khan said:


> how to do everything ? (hahaha nice question) All u have to do is ........ Eat, sleep, study, ignore internet reqeat : Eat, sleep, study Eat, sleep, study


Eat sleep study repeat.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

if u have all the notes of Dr inam saab  
it is enough for physiology 
but for biochem , lipin and harper...........

and anatomy can be done from snell if u have little time plus clinicals from KLM

and histo from practical copy 
embryo from langman

performance in sendup is a predictor of your proff's performance to some extent

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Eat sleep study repeat.


eat sleep conquer and and and repeat ........ lolzzz

- - - Updated - - -

but the problem is ........that most girls always cry about their prep even though they mostly are ahead of boys in their prep


how was your sendup?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Zarmeen khan said:


> how to do everything ? (hahaha nice question) All u have to do is ........ Eat, sleep, study, ignore internet reqeat : Eat, sleep, study Eat, sleep, study


Add PRAYING to that. 
And viola.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Send up cleared... which clg do u go to?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

Oops .. sorry. Eat sleep pray study reqeat, Eat sleep pray study N face of AMC.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> Send up cleared... which clg do u go to?


RMC........ thats why i know who Dr inam is 

and 1st year .....

Sir Inam said that if u clear your sendup , i can assure u that u will clear ur prof , cuz send up is more difficult as compared to prof. I hope u remember that


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah  inshaallah we all will


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> Yeah  inshaallah we all will


only biochem prof is difficult , anatomy and physiology are easy

the little problem is in practicals

anatomy with OSPE and physiology with viva


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> only biochem prof is difficult , anatomy and physiology are easy
> 
> the little problem is in practicals
> 
> anatomy with OSPE and physiology with viva


Yeah im concentrating on biochm these days.. whats ur name?


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

RDX said:


> Different people! Different opinions!
> Anyhow AMC is way better then RMC. According to rankings and academic system.
> And also according to me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I highly disagree with you. Civillan doctors are much better and vastly educated than Army doctors. The fact that a student has to serve the army for 13 years after his education is hideous and not logical. Besides all that, getting in to AMC is not purely based on merit although you do need sky high grades. If you have good contacts in the army it wouldn't be that hard. About the rankings, I'm not sure but many civillian institutes are above AMC. Now the academic system, come on we both know how the typical army routine works, how on earth is that better than any civillian college? It's definitely not better than RMC. Anyhow opinions do differ and this was mine. No offence intended, Peace!


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> Yeah im concentrating on biochm these days.. whats ur name?


Jawad

- - - Updated - - -



__________ said:


> I highly disagree with you. Civillan doctors are much better and vastly educated than Army doctors. The fact that a student has to serve the army for 13 years after his education is hideous and not logical. Besides all that, getting in to AMC is not purely based on merit although you do need sky high grades. If you have good contacts in the army it wouldn't be that hard. About the rankings, I'm not sure but many civillian institutes are above AMC. Now the academic system, come on we both know how the typical army routine works, how on earth is that better than any civillian college? It's definitely not better than RMC. Anyhow opinions do differ and this was mine. No offence intended, Peace!


yeah i heard and have witnessed the same 

some of my relatives are in army and they also tell the same thing

- - - Updated - - -



__________ said:


> I highly disagree with you. Civillan doctors are much better and vastly educated than Army doctors. The fact that a student has to serve the army for 13 years after his education is hideous and not logical. Besides all that, getting in to AMC is not purely based on merit although you do need sky high grades. If you have good contacts in the army it wouldn't be that hard. About the rankings, I'm not sure but many civillian institutes are above AMC. Now the academic system, come on we both know how the typical army routine works, how on earth is that better than any civillian college? It's definitely not better than RMC. Anyhow opinions do differ and this was mine. No offence intended, Peace!


yeah i heard and have witnessed the same 

some of my relatives are in army and they also tell the same thing...............that their son got admission in AMC cuz they were in army .............although many civilians were ahead of him in the list...........but those civilians didnt get admission and he got

i think that's unfair


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 641


Can anyone explain:

1: so the number ends at 6,
What about the carbons,
In the yellow triangle,
Showing the conjunction?
They are a contribution from glycine,

Those get added simultaneously?
Just like that?

2: so,
Why doesnt a folate deficiency,
Give you symptoms like those of chemotherapy?

Its doing the same thing pretty much,
No one carbon carriers in a deficiency,
And ur inhibiting the same pathway in chemotherapy.

(PS: i forgot to rotate the pic, and its from lipincott, :/)

3: which pathway synthesizes the pteridine ring?
Thats not related to the diagram.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

fearless9142 said:


> Jawad
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Exactly. How can an educational insitiute be better if its admission criteria is not based purely on merit?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Im doing biochm frm harper but when I open lipin I find harper somewhat lacking :'( is it so or not?? 
Should I stick to harper only or should try some other book too? 
Btw prof is ahead n I don't hav much time. :'rolleyes:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

How come both the deficiency and excess of vit B6 cause peripheral neuropathy?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Im doing biochm frm harper but when I open lipin I find harper somewhat lacking :'( is it so or not?? Should I stick to harper only or should try some other book too? Btw prof is ahead n I don't hav much time. :'rolleyes:


 well i never studied biochemistry. but i think so also do it frm harper.. N also get some lectures frm youtube .. R use sum other resource's or do it frm other books.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


>


according to your statement :Btw prof is ahead n I don't hav much time.:'rolleyes: ... u have 25 days. N u have to enjoy eid as well .. so deduct 3 days of eid .. u get 22 days ... now the plus point is u have done all the subject except biochem .. so first of do it harper and lipin. if u do it atleast in much more time sumthing in 2 weeks ... u have left 8 days ... now ur course done.... 8 days R enough to revision and to get more detail frm other source...


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> How come both the deficiency and excess of vit B6 cause peripheral neuropathy?


Yeah both causes but excess of B6 causes acute sensory neuropathy which is a type of peripheral neuropathy.. and deficiency causes chronic peripheral neuropathy..


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hina bangash said:


> Im doing biochm frm harper but when I open lipin I find harper somewhat lacking :'( is it so or not??
> Should I stick to harper only or should try some other book too?
> Btw prof is ahead n I don't hav much time. :'rolleyes:


harper plus lipincott

Last year's paper was from harper..........almost every SEQ..........and most of the mcqs


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> harper plus lipincott
> 
> Last year's paper was from harper..........almost every SEQ..........and most of the mcqs


Yeah..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> Yeah both causes but excess of B6 causes acute sensory neuropathy which is a type of peripheral neuropathy.. and deficiency causes chronic peripheral neuropathy..


Thats all great.
But why does the excess cause the same thing as the deficiency?

WHY does the neuropathy occur for the excess in the first place?
Why does the neuronal damage occur for the excess whatever the type.

And anyone know any of what i asked prior to this question?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Thats all great.
> But why does the excess cause the same thing as the deficiency?
> 
> WHY does the neuropathy occur for the excess in the first place?
> ...


Neuropathy is damage or impairment in nerves n neuronal action.. we know that pyridoxal phosphate is involved in synthesis of GABA n catecholamines which are neurotransmitter n nervous regulators respectivly.. so excess of B6 causes sensory neuropathy as more neurotransmitters are working n deficiency causes neuropathy cz nervous regulation is not there..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> Neuropathy is damage or impairment in nerves n neuronal action.. we know that pyridoxal phosphate is involved in synthesis of GABA n catecholamines which are neurotransmitter n nervous regulators respectivly.. so excess of B6 causes sensory neuropathy as more neurotransmitters are working n deficiency causes neuropathy cz nervous regulation is not there..


More neurotransmitters,
Destroy neurons?

Same as less ones do?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no such reason fr ur question but i infered this frm books...


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Crypt said:


> More neurotransmitters,
> Destroy neurons?
> 
> Same as less ones do?


That question just went over my head............Lolzzzz


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> That question just went over my head............Lolzzzz


I guessed...😄

Dont sweat it though..

I am petty that way.


----------

